# UPDATE: Michael Bush Workshop - Nashville, TN on 3 June 2012 from 3-7pm



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

*MICHAEL BUSH WORKSHOP in NASHVILLE, TN


DATE:*Sunday, 3 June 2012 from 3pm to 7pm (doors open at 2:30 to collect money and get everyone in).
​
*LOCATION:*Trevecca University (Google Map)​333 Murfreesboro Rd.​Nashville, TN 37210
​We will meet in Room 102 of the McClurkan Building (#20 on the map below)
http://www.trevecca.edu/campus-map
​ *
TOPICS TO BE COVERED:*1) Four Simple Steps to Healthy Bees​2) Lazy Beekeeping​3) Top Bar Hives​4) Top Bar Hive Construction​5) Question and Answer​6) If time allows-overwintering nucs
​ 
*COST:**$ 15.00* pre-register via Paypal*** (by 31 May 2012) or​*$ 20.00* at the door
​***To pre-register go to Paypal and send $ 15.00 for each person plus the name(s) of those attending to *[email protected]* using paypal account or credit/debit card.​ 


For complete details visit: http://honey-sun.com


Thanks and I hope to see you there.


----------

